# I think im in for a world of hell.



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, to start with heres what ive been on recently for different periods of time not always at the same time : Cipralex (20mg) Xanax (1 to 1.5 mg) Klonopin (4 to 6mg) and Oxazepam (pretty unknown benzo in the states, 25 to 100mg)

Needless to say I?ve built up a tolerance and addiction to benzo?s, and now recently like a week ago i quit Xanax and replaced it with high dosages of Oxazepam, and now Im out of both Xanax and Oxazepam. So I will most likely be going through the mother of all benzo withdrawals. Or do you think the Klonopin will hold me up? Im afraid. Will hopefully talk to my doc today.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Get in touch with your doctor. Benzo withdrawal can be not only unpleasant - but dangerous too. I was on a ridiculously small amount of Clonazepam and am currently 'withdrawing' and feeling mania and anxiety - though i'm not doing too badly. But those sound like pretty hefty doses. I think being on the Clonazepam will help though - It varies from person to person, but I don't think you want to just abruptly stop if possible.

Howcome you are on such high levels of so many Benzos? Just wondering if you gradually built up a tolerance to them or if you were put on high doses to begin with.

Keep us up to date. There are people on here who miss their doses of 6mg of Clonazepam and don't skip a beat - so try not to worry too much or self-analyze how you are feeling too much. At the same time, its best to see your doc as soon as possible. Maybe get off the other Benzos slowly?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I recently went through a week of benzo withdrawal. It was actually what I like to call "half-assed benzo withdrawal". Basically, I had 30 of my clonazepam stolen from me (which is a little more than a weeks worth b/c I take 4 .5mg tabs a day). I resorted to illegally purchasing any benzo I could get my hands on. Unfortunately, it seems that Xanax is the most commonly prescribed and apparently doesn't do shit for me. I had to eat them like candy just to keep myself from beating the hell out of someone or shooting myself in the head or curling up in a ball in the corner shaking like a damn leaf but it was still just barely enough to keep me from going into full withdrawal. Thankfully, I found someone with clonazepam last night and am feeling much better. I get my script refilled tomorrow so I'm happy for that.
Honestly, it sucks being addicted to benzo's but I'd rather be addicted to them than go back to the dark pit that was my mind before medication...so yeah.
Anyway, like Matt said- benzo withdrawal can be dangerous including seizures and hallucinations so be careful. I'm not recommending that you buy prescription drugs illegally but you do need to taper off of benzo's. You should never ever quit them cold turkey.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:| not fun.

get a hold of your doc, tell him to write or call in your script.

if you don't get them, punching holes in walls and vigorously clawing at the skin usually works for me.

keep on the clonazepam

mind over matter. get a hold of your doc and it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies guys.

I got in contact with my doc and im going off Xanax totally while tapering down on the Oxazepam (Sobril commercially here) and staying on my normal Clonazepam dose.

Things did not get better by the fact that when my doctor finally called me, the exact same time my mom arrives and is calling me from down in the car to pick me up for like the whole duration of my conversation with my doc, and finally after like 20 minutes pissed off as hell (its not the first time she?s had to wait) frantically ringing my doorbell and trying to get in, not knowing that Im on the phone with my doctor ofcourse. This kindof spoiled the end of the talk with my doctor, and stressed me out alot. If she knew I was on the phone with my short of time doctor she would ofcourse not have reacted like this but one might have wished she would have taken the two stairs right away to know what was going on instead of throwing a shitfit, something im still depressed about which is the last thing i need right now. My mom is pretty psychotic but also great. Fucking timing, when my doc FINALLY calls.

I woke up today at 6am after 5 hours of sleep with anxiety which has not happened in a long time, probably because of the withdrawals and previously mentioned incident.

No seizures or hallucinations (except for my DP?d life ofc) So i guess things could be worse.

Thank you again for your replies, I will keep this updated.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been wanting to switch from xanax to klonopin. How long have you been on xanax and do you normally take the two together? Let me know how switching goes. Sorry to hear your mom threw a shitfit, hopefully you get your script soon.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I have been wanting to switch from xanax to klonopin. How long have you been on xanax and do you normally take the two together? Let me know how switching goes. Sorry to hear your mom threw a shitfit, hopefully you get your script soon.


You looking to get off xanax Kenny? Ask your doctor about Vistaril. It's a great substitute.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Kenny: I dont keep a diary or notebook or whatever and im really bad with timeframes, but I would say I was (yay I can now say WAS) on Xanax for several months bordering on half a year, and i would take them together with klonopin. I definately recommend switching to klonopin since it has from what i understand helped more people with DP and it certainly is the one med that has helped me the most. Its in your system longer and has a better general "feel" than Xanax. In retrospect I would say Xanax is more of something you should take only when having a severe panic attack or severe anxiety, paradoxaly the Klonopin helps with everything on the scale dp/dr/anxiety/panic so I shouldnt have been on them both.

Right now, for the first time in maybe half a year, i have NO Oxazepam or Xanax in my system, so I took a chance and had a small weak beer AND I FEEL FUCKING GREAT. YES.

Only Cipralex and Klonopin. "Klonopin + antidepressant that suits you personally" seems to be the way to go, even tho im hesistant about antidepressants  atleast SSRI/SSAI versions.

Talk to you soon.

EDIT: Oh, and in honor of my previous post being my 300th

spaaaaarrrtaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

TONIGHT WE DINE IN HELL!!!!



agreed with what you wrote about klonopin. i just started taking zoloft too so i'm hoping that the combo might help. i'm going to wait 2 months on zoloft and think about adding lamictal (lamotrigine). seems like many people do well with the SSRI + klon + lamictal combo. keeping my fingers crossed!



Conjurus said:


> You looking to get off xanax Kenny? Ask your doctor about Vistaril. It's a great substitute.


What can you tell me about it?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> TONIGHT WE DINE IN HELL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I was on xanax until I had my breakdown and ended up in the hospital's psych ward. In there they switched me from xanax to Vistaril. It works great, it's not as quick as Xanax, but I don't crave it either. Pretty much I think it just allows you to go off Xanax without craving it too much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

the klonopin will help a little bit, but your still going to be having some rough times from the other benzo's, i'm surprised you were on more than one at the same time, that's some dangerous stuff right there to begin with, i'd get in contact with ur doc asap


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I feel kinda good actually. Relatively ofcourse. My fucking brain is weird.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

If you have enough clonazepam it will stop the withdrawals. Any benzo with a longer half life will substitute for a benzo with a short half life no problem. However i have known people who have gone off xanax onto equal doses of clonazepam or valium and still experienced withdrawal. I have only seen this with xanax and i honestly have no idea why this would happen. Ive only known of a few people who have had this happen to them but still it's yet another reason to avoid taking this benzo more then very occasionally.

invisible.ink: More then likely the xanax did nothing for you due to the fact it has a very short half life compared to clonazepam. Xanax has a half life of 6-12 hours (more like 8 at most from what ive seen) but clonazepam has a half life of about 2 days. In the US xanax seems to be the most prescribed benzo and the most common on the street by far. Here valium still seems to be the most common on the street. Xanax does nothing for me either and i hate the feel of it.

As for vistaril (called atarax here in canada) there is nothing special about it. The generic is hydroxyzine and it's used for symptoms of allergic conditions as well as insomnia and anxiety. It is a anti-histamine like diphenhydramine (brand name benadryl) but i find it to work much better then diphenhydramine. I also find it much less unpleasant and is great for making certain drugs work better. It is prescribed for anxiety but i don't see it working much better then diphenhydramine honestly. Anti-histamines just arent that great for anxiety for most people. They increased anxiety and dp/dr and especially brain fog for me.

All the same it could be worth a shot because hydroxyzine is a very safe drug. You will know within a day or so if the drug is for you since it's anti-anxiety effects are like benzos and kick in right away. Also hydroxyzine will do nothing for xanax withdrawal except maybe help you sleep abit better. It does not act on gaba at all so don't go switching right from xanax to hydroxyzine thinking you will get away with it. If you want to switch to clonazepam from xanax just use a equal dose. Clonazepam is just as potent as xanax so you can do a mg for mg switch.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im still around, wohoo... wasnt nearly as bad as expected probably thanks to klonopin. but im not in a good state otherwise.

Comfortably Numb, you are a great source of information and an asset to this forum. Are you a chemist or doctor or pharmacologist or what?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

No im not a doctor or anything. Neuropharmacology is just a hobby of mine.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Do i detect a hint of sarcasm  I think you are a professional


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I didnt mean to offend you in any way CN.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

You didnt offend me in any way im actually quite flattered that you would think im a doctor or a professional of some sort. So trust me i take it as a big compliment.

I am actually telling the truth im not a professional of any kind and ive never had any formal medical training at all. All ive learned i learned on my own.


----------

